# Christmas Gifts III - All Gone!



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2005)

This is year three for my Christmas Give-away and this year I’m doing it a little differently.

The previous two years I pretty much just gave away the lights I bought but didn’t use. This year I couldn’t afford to buy lights just to try them out, so I don’t have very many to give away. I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and have received replies from a few good CPF’ers.

Tuesday, December 6th, I will draw names from a hat of those whom ask to be considered in this thread.

The first person drawn gets to choose one light. The second person drawn gets to choose one light from what’s left, and so on and so forth.

I won’t mention what lights I have until after the drawing. 

Here are my rules-

-This offer is open to those active members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, or are still in school. 

- If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you aren’t registered at CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa:

*****************************************************************************

Well, I just got home from work and figured I do this now instead later this morning after I get up, so lets go!

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose - 

1. LightHearted, #31 MR Bulk Lionheart
2. Nomad, #13 Surefire L1
3. JOshooter, #12 Surefire E2O
4. Radio, #5 DSpeck Fire~Fly II 
5. lightmeup, #34 ORB Raw Kit
6. teststrips, #15 Surefire E2W 
7. rcashel11, #46 Surefire 6P 
8. AloneInTheDark, #35 1AA Mag 
9. Meduza, #10 ElektroLumens Blaster V
10. luigi, #30 Indium Puck light 
11. legtu, #37 Electrolumens XM-3
12. Skyclad01, #38 Electrolumens XM-3
13. Kryosphinx, #9 Gerber Infinity Ultra G
14. mossyoak, #6 ARC AAA Premium
15. Flame, #36 CR2 Mag 
16. savumaki, #7 ARC AAA Premium
17. songled, #14 Surefire G2 & #18 Energizer Hi-Tech LED 
18. somekind, #8 ARC AAA Premium & pass
19. AJ_Dual, #28 Princeton Tec Switchback & #21 Energizer DoubleBarrel AAA
20. Amadeus93, #1 Inova X1 & #17 Energizer LED Essentials 
21. pete7226, #24 Dorcy 2AA & pass
22. igabo, #45 Pelican Saberlite & #27 Rayovac 3-in-1 LED 
23. lightmaster, #29 Inova X5 & #23 tritium vials 
24. farmall, #40 Nuwai TM-317x & #25 North49 2AA 6LED 
25. notrefined, #11 EternalLight ErgoMarine & #32 Princeton Tec Attitude 
26. cheapo, #43 CR123A batteries & #22 tritium vials 
27. carbine15, #39 Eternalight ErgoMarine & #42 Quest Minimag clone 
28. mousezilla, #26 Xnova 1AA 5LED & #20 Energizer DoubleBarrel AAA
29. offroadcmpr, #3 Premierlight PL-1 & #16 Energizer LED Essentials
30. Neg2LED, #41 Quest Minimag clone & #44 Osram Dulux Mini
31. Twisty, #4 Premierlight 3 Watt & #2 Premierlight PL-7

And here's what they get to choose-

1. *Gone, to Amadeus93* Inova X1 black body with green LED's, donated by PJ. 
2. *Gone, to Twisty* Premierlight PL-7 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB.
3. *Gone, to offroadcmpr* Premierlight PL-1 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB.
4. *Gone, to Twisty* Premierlight 3 Watt , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB.
5. *Gone, to Radio* DSpeck Fire~Fly II  with BB500, donated by ksbman.
6. *Gone, to mossyoak* ARC AAA Premium  old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman.
7. *Gone, to savumaki* ARC AAA Premium  old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman.
8. *Gone, to somekind* ARC AAA Premium  old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman.
9. *Gone, to Kryosphinx* Gerber Infinity Ultra G  donated by ksbman.
10. *Gone, to Meduza* ElektroLumens Blaster V  donated by ksbman.
11. *Gone, to notrefined* EternalLight ErgoMarine , with white LED's. A refurbished one from EternalLight, donated by ksbman.
12. *Gone, to JOshooter* Surefire E2O  with MN03 lamp, donated by ksbman.
13. *Gone, to Nomad* Surefire L1  donated by ksbman.
14. *Gone, to songled* Surefire G2  donated by RAF_Groundcrew. 
15. *Gone, to teststrips* Surefire E2W  donated by Topper.
16. *Gone, to offroadcmpr* Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL.
17. *Gone, to Amadeus93* Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL. 
18. *Gone, to songled* Energizer Hi-Tech LED  donated by KevinL. 
19. *Gone, to ?* Energizer Hi-Tech LED  donated by KevinL. 
20. *Gone, to mousezilla* Energizer DoubleBarrel AAA(third one down in the link), used but in good shape, donated by minkling.
21. *Gone, to AJ_Dual* Energizer DoubleBarrel AAA(third one down in the link), used but in good shape, donated by minkling.
22. *Gone, to cheapo* Two 1.55x5 mm green tritium vials  donated by [email protected] 
23. *Gone, to lightmaster* Two 1.55x5 mm green tritium vials  donated by [email protected] 
24. *Gone, to pete7226* Dorcy 2AA 1 watt Luxeon  donated by LEDninja.
25. *Gone, to farmall* North49 2AA 6LED donated by LEDninja. Looks like a Quest minimag clone but with 6 LEDs in the head.
26. *Gone, to mousezilla* Xnova 1AA 5LED  donated by LEDninja.
27. *Gone, to igabo* Rayovac 3-in-1 LED Head-Lite  donated by LEDninja.
28. *Gone, to AJ_Dual* Princeton Tec Switchback Headlamp  donated by Sigman. 
29. *Gone, to lightmaster* Inova X5  Black with white LED's, donated by TimB. 
30. *Gone, to luigi* Indium Puck light , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB.
31. *Gone, to LightHearted* MR Bulk LionHeart Black CPF #45 with Pila 168 and charger, donated by Sakugenken.
32. *Gone, to notrefined* Princeton Tec Attitude  donated by Greenlight. 
33. Greenlight will also ship an ET magnet  to each winner of the contest up to 15 winners counting up from the bottom of the list.
34. *Gone, to lightmeup* ORB Raw Kit which includes Orb RAW U-bin from the first batch with Green Tritium Vial, Unopened UCL and Keychain Ring from flashlightlens.com, Unused Nano Charger with Spacer Magnets, (1) x RCR2 still on initial charge, and original Packaging from Orb, donated by nekomane. 
35. *Gone, to AloneInTheDark* 1AA Mag  donated by Ledean. 
36. *Gone, to Flame* CR2 Mag  donated by Ledean.
37. *Gone, to legtu* Electrolumens XM-3  donated by jbfla. 
38. *Gone, to Skyclad01* Electrolumens XM-3  donated by jbfla. 
39. *Gone, to carbine15* Eternalight ErgoMarine  with 2 green and 2 white leds, donated by jbfla. 
40. *Gone, to farmall* Nuwai TM-317x  donated by cratz2. 
41. *Gone, to Neg2LED* Quest Minimag clone  with tail clickie and a Nichia CS LED and drilled reflector, donated by cratz2. 
42. *Gone, to carbine15* Quest Minimag clone  with tail clickie and a 35k LED and drilled reflector, donated by cratz2. 
43. *Gone, to cheapo* 20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.
44. *Gone, to Neg2LED* Osram Dulux Mini  donated by Jumi. 
45. *Gone, to igabo* Pelican Saberlite 2020 Recoil  donated by notrefined. 
46. *Gone, to rcashel11* Surefire 6P  donated by iNDiGLo.

Holy cow this list was a lot of work!
I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks::bow:
I'd also like to thank jayflash and Paul_in_Maryland for their cash donations. :thanks::bow:
If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. You probably sent me an e-mail using the CPF link, and that quit working a couple weeks ago for some unknown reason.

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. If it's been your turn for a couple days and you haven't chose yet, I will send you an e-mail and/or a PM. If I still haven't heard from you, you will be skipped over.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa:


----------



## greenlight (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

You're the best!


----------



## skillet (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Not first very often, but how about today..

I would like to be considered in this offer.

 

skillet


----------



## Nomad (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered for this, I think I'm definitely in the "truly in need" and my idea of "high end" is my mini-mag with nite ize upgrade (I also have a 5 D mag that I got for $6 and use for work).

Oh yes, I'm a 35 year old college freshman (teaching major) who lost everything a short while back. Making a fresh start. I work a 30-50 hour/week security job to make ends meet. A high powered flashlight would be a great asset to my job, but also I'd just love to have something bright and unusual!


P.S. does anyone have bulbs for a Energizer 6AA that they could spare? I'd REALLY REALLY be grateful! These are bi-pin bulbs and I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered for this as well. Help me spread the flashlight gospel!


----------



## cheapo (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

i too would like to be considered in this offer.

-David


----------



## luigi (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered too. Thanks!


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I just found this site a couple of weeks ago and have been reading a lot of threads to try and learn as much as I can. Everybody around here thinks I'm crazy, but I'm having fun.  I hope to be considered for this drawing.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Do ya mind if I'm considered in this again? I was in it last year.


----------



## farmall (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered also.


----------



## assassin337 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

awsome job:rock:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I am very greatful for the wonderful present ksbman sent me last year; that really lightened up our Christmas. :bow:
I am now blessed enough to be able to contribute.
I think ksbman's Christmas Giveaway is a great show of CPF spirit.


----------



## mccavazos (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered. I had to sell off most of my lights for food money recently.  Hopefull i will able to donate to thsi next year.


----------



## legtu (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'd like to be considered... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

im a broke student that was this close to buying a hds basic 42 about 2 weeks ago but instead had to put that money towards tuiton i hope that im considered thanks


----------



## rcashel11 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'm a full-time student and would be grateful to be included for the drawing.

Thanks.


----------



## igabo (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Another Student.. Highest end light I've ever had is river rock AAA.


----------



## rscanady (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

This is why I love this forum, and the spirit here. Good luck everyone


Ryan


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered for this too if I may. As some know, Im on a very thin shoestring budget and between jobs at the moment.


----------



## BlueGerbil (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered too. Getting flashlights "over here" is f...ing expensive.
:thanks:


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Throwing my hat into the ring.

Currently, I'm the sole bread-winner for a family of six. Just for perspective, we were "DINK's" up until July of 2004.

This will explain a bit.. (a bit of shamless self-promotion)







(Our site, my $9.99 bandwith, so the hotlink has been approved by "the webmaster")

That's right. Two sets of twin girls _eleven_ months apart. And that room with the colorful rubber floor used to be our living/dining room. 

My "best incan" says Brinkmann on it, and my "best LED" says Dorcy... My sole spotlight says Vector... My one and only "high end" splurge was a pot-modded Leadlight green pointer last Feburary.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

_Four_ cute girls that will all be hitting 'dating age' at about the same time...

You don't need flashlights, my friend, you need a shotgun!


----------



## lightmaster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I want to be considered too!! poor student here...>< i do own a nuwai Q3 though, thats not high-end right?

Thanks!!


----------



## Meduza (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I want to be considered too!! 

still in school and the most high-end light i own is a 3 years old Led-Lenser V2 Triplex
that not is too bright anymore because of this hard-to-get-in-sweden aaaa cells...

Thanks!!


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I recently became a member on Nov. 15 after months of browsing the forums, it would be great if I could get considered for this great act of generosity, its not really for me but for a few of my teammates. I'm a chicago Police officer and have been trying to convince a few of my stubborn teammates to purchase a backup light, after failing to convince "cheap" policemen I gave in and purchased 2 tl2's for my partner and 1 of the guys, I have 5 more to buy for and at $50 a pop, its getting tight. I'm sick of being the go to guy because i carry 3-4 flashlights with me to work when their rechargeable stinger dies out on the street. Any consideration would be appreciated. Happy holidays.


----------



## teststrips (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'd like to be considered. I have an extremely limited budget for feeding my flashaholism (after our new house purchase money is tight, my combined computer/flashlight budget went from $50/month down to $15), Its really difficult to wait long enough to get a good light - something like a HDS EDC would take me over a year to save up for.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*



BlueGerbil said:


> I would like to be considered too. Getting flashlights "over here" is f...ing expensive.



Please re-read my rules. Your Sig Line shows you aren't even close to being considered for this.


----------



## notrefined (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'd like to be considered again as well, if you're willing- I'm constantly being reminded of the differences between *need* and want, and the lights I recieved from you last year remain the most valuable- and the most valued- I possess. Speaking of which, if it's possible to be both a recipient and donor, I'd like to contribute as well, assuming you don't mind.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

so let me know if I'm right..... high-end= >$100? Or so it was last year. I am a student now, and I saved up a while for my lights. I havent been in one of these raffles yet, but I want to be sure that I am eligible. Look at my signature line, and please let me know.

-David


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered, as well...


----------



## somekind (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Please sign me up for this cool opportunity. I'd be happy if I won anything.


----------



## Lightmeup (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'd appreciate being part of this project. I could really use a nice light.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*



cheapo said:


> so let me know if I'm right..... high-end= >$100? Or so it was last year. I am a student now, and I saved up a while for my lights. I havent been in one of these raffles yet, but I want to be sure that I am eligible. Look at my signature line, and please let me know.
> 
> -David



You're in, David.

BTW, I have a lot more gifts than there are people on the list.


----------



## songled (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I would like to be considered and I am a student. However I did ordered a $39 raw(32 pounds total) recently but I intend to give it as a Christmas gift to my best friend and won't keep it.


----------



## savumaki (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I didn't read any rule that disqualified me--pls count me in.

K


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Someday I'd really like to know what Orbs and Jils and such really are.

I would imagine my Sigline disquailies me and I completely understand!


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Another poor college student here. All of my money is going toward graduating on time, which will be tough with 17 credit hours each semester. Please consider me.


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I have no high end lights and no income at the moment. The most expensive light I own is a Nuwai Q3. Would be nice to get a true high end light for christmas. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## mccavazos (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I just ran into a Job for Christmas break, and I will have a sourse on income, I would like not like to be considered anymore.



Thanks,
Chris


----------



## greenLED (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*



mccavazos said:


> I just ran into a Job for Christmas break, and I will have a sourse on income, I would like not like to be considered anymore.



Gotta love the honesty of people on CPF. Congrats on your new job.


----------



## Topper (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Chris, thats great you found work!!
I am watching and waiting to see how this will play out. 
Topper


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

This site is just unbelievable!
I would love a chance at a real flashlight.
I also hope I am able to contribute next year....


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

i love the spirit of this place and by the way when in filthy rich everyone gets a surefire m6 ans a u2 to go with it but until then i sure hope im included thanks


----------



## Radio (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Wow!!! I won something, thanks guys, patiently awaiting my turn!!!:thanks: :mecry:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I finally finished with the drawing and making up the gift list. It's posted in the first post of this thread.

That's where the updates will be also.

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. If it's been your turn for a couple days and you haven't chose yet, I will send you an e-mail and/or a PM. If I still haven't heard from you, you will be skipped over.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa:


----------



## KevinL (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Wow, lots of nice lights on the list. Let's get started!!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Looks like I qualify.. I'm in for a light and I'm looking for work in the Seattle Auburn Tacoma area as I'm unemployed and have no more bennefits from the state. All I got are these energizer double barel lights with no bulbs.

Darnit did i get in too late?


----------



## notrefined (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

KSBman, how can I get in touch with you? I tried sending you an email earlier using the email link in your profile (which I just found out doesn't work).

You know what, if you could just drop me an email at notrefined @ Juno.com (less spaces), I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Polar_Hops (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

This was very awesome, and nice of you, and the others to do! It seems like cpf is only a dream. It's to good to be true =)


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

ok so im 14 on the list what do i do to pick the light that i want? is there a list of all the people and there choices in order of what rank they are on the list? thanks


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



carbine15 said:


> Looks like I qualify.. I'm in for a light and I'm looking for work in the Seattle Auburn Tacoma area as I'm unemployed and have no more bennefits from the state. All I got are these energizer double barel lights with no bulbs.
> 
> Darnit did i get in too late?


carbine15, you are now #29 on the list.



mossyoak said:


> ok so im 14 on the list what do i do to pick the light that i want? is there a list of all the people and there choices in order of what rank they are on the list? thanks


Everything will be updated in the first post. You will be able to tell who's turn it is and what has been chosen. We just need LightHearted to get the ball rolling. Anyone is welcome to e-mail/PM a person to let them know it's their turn to choose from the list.



notrefined said:


> KSBman, how can I get in touch with you? I tried sending you an email earlier using the email link in your profile (which I just found out doesn't work).
> 
> You know what, if you could just drop me an email at notrefined @ Juno.com (less spaces), I'll get back to you ASAP.


My (and a bunch of other peoples) CPF e-mail link quit working a couple weeks ago.


----------



## legtu (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



mossyoak said:


> ok so im 14 on the list what do i do to pick the light that i want? is there a list of all the people and there choices in order of what rank they are on the list? thanks



Just like what Keith(ksbman) posted, the 1st person on the list get's to choose first. We'll have to wait for our turn before we get to choose from the lights that hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## Ledean (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Ksbman,

I am sending you the brief description again . 
Sorry you did not get it the first time.
Ledean


----------



## nemul (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I see gift number 31 going first! lol


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

WOW!!! This is great!!! I can't believe I actually get to choose first. Of course, I'm going to have to choose the LionHeart (31) as my first real flashlight. This is by far the best Christmas gift I'll be getting this year!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Aha, first recipient has chosen.........NEEEEEEEEEEEEXTTTT!!!!! 

Lighthearted - congratulations on your awesome prize!


----------



## nemul (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

next is the number 5. or 13.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Congratulations to the winners, and Merry Christmas to all!
Awaiting e-mail from winner to ship the light.


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hi Guys,

I am so excited that I actually won something. But I have a problem. I am going in for TMJ surgery tomorrow morning. I am #24 on the list and I am afraid that the earlier winners won't have their lights picked out before I have to leave in the morning. But I don't want to keep the remaining winners waiting on me. I will be away for a week or so.

What do I do? 

Thanks


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

You could choose a proxy to pick for you in your absence...

JM-99


----------



## nemul (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

1 has been taken.. so pick 23 gifts from favorite to least favorite! lol
that way if the other 22 ppl ahead of you pick all your favorites you still have 1 gift on your list!


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



farmall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so excited that I actually won something. But I have a problem. I am going in for TMJ surgery tomorrow morning. I am #24 on the list and I am afraid that the earlier winners won't have their lights picked out before I have to leave in the morning. But I don't want to keep the remaining winners waiting on me. I will be away for a week or so.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest you make a list of the prizes of what you'd most like to receive and then give that list to a friend to post your choice when your turn comes. If you do this, don't forget to tell ksbman who the messenger is.

Number 3 on the list is an honor! Finally my own real light to call my own! Thank you ksbman for organizing this and thank you to everyone who donated and made this possible! I know that this is a generous group of people and we do so much for eachother, I hope that I'll be able to contribute once I get through college.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

 Congrats to all the lucky winners and CHEERS to all the generous people at CPF who donated prizes! :thumbsup: Double cheers to ksbman cause that first post does look like a LOT of work. You have everything linkified!!!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

farmall, if you want, you can PM me (or someone else) your entire list. Just put everthing in order of preference and whoever has the list will pick for you when your turn comes. It looks like you'll be getting two choices! 

TMJ? Tommy John Surgery? You a pitcher or something? :thinking:


----------



## Topper (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

This is almost too exciting and I don't even get a pick. You winners must be bouncing off the walls.
Topper


----------



## Radio (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

 :buddies:

My boss came in and said if he catches me on that damn flashlight site one more time your fired, 


Boy I'm gonna miss my job!!!!


----------



## notrefined (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

TMJ probably means temporomandibular joint surgery, but I'm surprised you'll be out of comission for a whole week...here's hoping you surprise everyone by healing alot quicker!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

i bet TMJ surgery has something to do with your jaw


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

come on guys get on the ball at this rate i will be able to pick the light that i want on december 20


----------



## cheapo (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



mossyoak said:


> come on guys get on the ball at this rate i will be able to pick the light that i want on december 20



patients "grasshopper."

grasshopper...????

-David


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Just wanted to say how wonderful this is to be a part of. I was in this last year but this year I have been more fourunate.


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



notrefined said:


> TMJ probably means temporomandibular joint surgery, but I'm surprised you'll be out of comission for a whole week...here's hoping you surprise everyone by healing alot quicker!


 I will feel pretty beat up for 10 to 14 days and will have my jaw wired shut for around 6 weeks.


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Sinjz said:


> farmall, if you want, you can PM me (or someone else) your entire list. Just put everthing in order of preference and whoever has the list will pick for you when your turn comes. It looks like you'll be getting two choices!
> 
> TMJ? Tommy John Surgery? You a pitcher or something? :thinking:



I have a list and a guy to pick for me. How do I contact ksbman? He seems to be having trouble with email from what I have read.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

 A friend of mine had that, and he could only sip liquids through a straw (bad car accident). I'm really sorry about that. Hope your healing is fast and complete!!


----------



## Topper (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Is Sinjz your "proxy"?? post that on this thread and ksbman should see it as he updates this thread. 
Topper


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Topper said:


> Is Sinjz your "proxy"?? post that on this thread and ksbman should see it as he updates this thread.
> Topper



FLAME was the first guy to step-up as the proxy for me (what a guy).

So if it is alright with KSBMAN and the rest of you I will go with Flame.

I would like to get some sort of O.K. from KSBMAN just to be sure this is alright.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I have no prob with Flame being the guy. 

TMJ is that the thing that goes pop on the side of my jaw when I open my mouth wide or yawn? :thinking:


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



farmall said:


> FLAME was the first guy to step-up as the proxy for me (what a guy).
> 
> So if it is alright with KSBMAN and the rest of you I will go with Flame.
> 
> I would like to get some sort of O.K. from KSBMAN just to be sure this is alright.


 
Id be more than happy to help farmall out...


----------



## Topper (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I am happy if you are. I saw Sinjz' post and missed Flame's sorry.
Sinjz, 
Yep that is what "pops" I think alot of folks have a mild case but I understand it can get bad. Back on track. PICK A light (who's turn is it ) PICK PICK PICK.
Topper


----------



## Radio (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

farmall,
I got your pm and tried to reply but pms seem to have weak batteries right now. I will try again later.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 6, 2005)

*How about this?*

Does vBulletin give the admins/mods the ability to make posts as other users?

If so, just make a blank post in order as each user, then we can just edit the blank posts as ourselves...


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Flame said:


> Id be more than happy to help farmall out...



I will be using Flame as my proxy. I hope that everyone is OK with this and thanks for understanding.

Farmall


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Has anyone contacted NOMAD??? He hasn't posted since 12-01-05...... Whhheeeerrrrreeee arrrree yyyoouuu????


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

All the best to you, farmall.


----------



## farmall (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



rcashel11 said:


> All the best to you, farmall.


 Thank You....


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Someone PM me in about a month or two. It should've made its way down to me right about then..


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Schuey2002 said:


> Someone PM me in about a month or two. It should've made its way down to me right about then..


 





That just might be the case.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I say we reverse the order to speed things up.


----------



## Radio (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I just found his real e-mail address and AIM name in another post here, emailed him and added him to my buddy list to see if he shows up


----------



## Nomad (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hey I just got the email! I'm sorry I had no idea that it would be TODAY! I'm working on my final paper and have finals tomorrow so I've been a little distracted by...ya know...my FUTURE! 

I'm going over the list right now. Any advice (I'm VegasNomad on AIM) or even a talking-through on the phone would help. ;-)


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

The FireFly or the L1 are the next best choices..


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

surely you need those 123 batteries!


----------



## Radio (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

He's thinking........


----------



## Nomad (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners! My pick!*

My pick

13. Surefire L1 donated by ksbman.

Gotta go for the LED, batteries aren't cheap.  And neither are bulbs! If money wasn't an issue I'd have gone for the e2o but replacement lamps and batteries would probably break me!


----------



## nemul (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



nemul said:


> next is the number 5. or 13.



 great minds think alike


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners! My pick!*



Nomad said:


> My pick
> 
> 13. Surefire L1 donated by ksbman.
> 
> Gotta go for the LED, batteries aren't cheap.  And neither are bulbs! If money wasn't an issue I'd have gone for the e2o but replacement lamps and batteries would probably break me!


 
Good to go, Nomad!

NEXT!


----------



## nemul (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

ok JOshooter the number 5 is yours! lmao


----------



## Radio (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hurray!!! Thank you Thank you, no applause just throw flashlights :naughty:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



nemul said:


> great minds think alike


I posted that, and then seconds later I looked back and saw that you had said the same thing...


----------



## ksbman (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I just got home from work and I expected to see more than one person to have made his choice. Pretty slow going, guys. Maybe some will have to be New Years Gifts.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Seeing that I will be making a draft selection late in the First Round. Anyone want trade down, say their early First Round Pick for a late First Round Pick *and* an early Second Round Pick? 

We all know that First Rounders never pan out anyways.. It's always the Second Rounders that become stars in the league. 



j/k


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hey Ksbman, did you catch my email? Ya know, the one with my address? :-D

Wow my girlfriend just doesn't understand my happiness...

Michael in Tucson

P.S. I'm sorry it took me so long, life has kicked me in the seat of the pants. My car died on Wednesday, I ended up in the E.R., I worked several 12+ hour shifts AND I have a paper due tomorrow AND a final. NO fun.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Congrats NOMAD on a fine light. That was my second pick.. I cant wait to see what I get. Looks like im first in line to get the ET magnet from Greenlight. Thanks Greenlight in advance.! What a great service in the spirit of the holidays.


----------



## nemul (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



carbine15 said:


> Looks like im first in line to get the ET magnet from Greenlight.



hey greenlight, how much are your ET Magnets?


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Sorry to disappoint all of the psychics out there, but number 12. Surefire E2o with MN03 lamp will suit my needs more than the firefly. Thank you once again for organizing this ksbman and to everyone who donated. I'm tempted to wrap it up and put it under the tree for Christmas, but the flashaholic in me says otherwise....


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I'm flabbergasted! Its threads like this one that leave me continually impressed with the exceptional character of folks here on CPF... Major cheers ksbman and all who have contributed to this giveaway! What an outstanding samaritan gesture! I couldnt contain myself, just had to post it....


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Update to the G2 I have pledged;

The winner can choose to have the light in any of the colours that Surefire currently offers (Black, OD Green, Tan or Yellow), and the light will be the current version with Lock Out Tailcap.

I'm impressed by the generousity of CPF members, there's some nice lights being given away !

Merry Christmas all ! :santa: 

Nigel.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Nomad said:


> P.S. I'm sorry it took me so long, life has kicked me in the seat of the pants. My car died on Wednesday, I ended up in the E.R., I worked several 12+ hour shifts AND I have a paper due tomorrow AND a final. NO fun.


Wow, Michael - I hope you're doing okay now...


----------



## Radio (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hey guys, just got up and off to work, I thought for sure JOShooter was going FF and he took my E2o, let me get to work and look at the list again real quick, any suggestions? thinking FF or the Orb kit? is the orb built and running?


----------



## teststrips (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

don't forget the e2w - looks nearly the same as the e2o to me - same runtime, same lamps.... if your heart was set on the e2o, why wouldn't you get the light thats closest, or is there something I am missing here.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Yeah, you could always spray paint it flat black! 

Seriously, since Surefire is sold out of them (are they a "regular item" - I didn't think they were?)...it may be more of a collector's item? :thinking:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Nomad said:


> Hey Ksbman, did you catch my email? Ya know, the one with my address? :-D


I have it.



Nomad said:


> P.S. I'm sorry it took me so long, life has kicked me in the seat of the pants. My car died on Wednesday, I ended up in the E.R., I worked several 12+ hour shifts AND I have a paper due tomorrow AND a final. NO fun.


Wow! I hope you're feeling OK. Sounds like you needed a little something to pick you up. I hope we helped in some small way.



farmall said:


> I am going in for TMJ surgery tomorrow morning.


Good luck with your surgery.



farmall said:


> So if it is alright with KSBMAN and the rest of you I will go with Flame.


I have zero problems with Flame being your proxy.


----------



## Lightmeup (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hey guys, I'm shocked I won something. This is a really nice project ksbman, thanks a million. I do appreciate it greatly!

But I am unfamiliar with many of these lights and I don't want to slow down the picking process. Can some of you shoot me some suggestions?

Lightmeup


----------



## Radio (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

After much consideration have to go with


5. DSpeck Fire~Fly II with BB500, donated by ksbman.


Thank you so much:mecry:


----------



## nekomane (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Radio said:


> is the orb built and running?


Yes, it is from the first batch of RAWs assembled and sent out by Orb.

I am traveling at the moment but will be able to send it out to the winner after Dec10.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## teststrips (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



lightmeup said:


> Hey guys, I'm shocked I won something. This is a really nice project ksbman, thanks a million. I do appreciate it greatly!
> 
> But I am unfamiliar with many of these lights and I don't want to slow down the picking process. Can some of you shoot me some suggestions?
> 
> Lightmeup



The most expensive lights left on the list are the surfire e2w, the indium puck light, and the ORB raw kit

The surefire is a incadessant that uses 2 cr123 batteries - was a special light that is no longer produced. The Indium puck is an interesting form factor rechargable light that doesn't actually have a switch, it uses a touch sensitive piece of metal. The ORB is a very small light that puts out a lot of output but only lasts for a few minutes (like 10 - 15 max) and uses a li-ion cr2 rechagable cell. If you aren't familiar with li-ion recharable cells, this probably isn't the light for you since they can be very dangerous if not treated properly.

But price shouldn't necessarily be your determiing factor - function should be... what purpose do you want/need the light for. I personally have also been looking at the XM-3 (#37) which takes 2 AA cells to power a 3 watt luxeon for about 2 hours.. which is nice considering you don't have to have a charger with you, and don't have to buy batteries that are hard to find and expensive at stores.

The X5 is also a popular light... and of course the ARC AAA which is an AWESOME keychain light. The Arc AAA is legendary for its size/weight/durability/quality craftsmanship - if you need a small light this might be one for you.

Well I've rambled on for long enough


----------



## Meduza (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

And if your need is hands-free operation you got a few headlamps to choose from too like the 28. Princeton Tec Switchback that looks quite nice with its combination of Led and  incandescent and in fact isnt that cheap (quoted at $60)


----------



## notrefined (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Meduza said:


> And if your need is hands-free operation you got a few headlamps to choose from too like the 28. Princeton Tec Switchback that looks quite nice with its combination of Led and  incandescent and in fact isnt that cheap (quoted at $60)



Shhhh....I was eyein' that


----------



## teststrips (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I didn't see the new additions to the list, the surefire 6p and the pelican saberlite 2020 - Both seem like very nice lights! When did they get added?


----------



## Lightmeup (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



teststrips said:


> The ORB is a very small light that puts out a lot of output but only lasts for a few minutes (like 10 - 15 max) and uses a li-ion cr2 rechagable cell. If you aren't familiar with li-ion recharable cells, this probably isn't the light for you since they can be very dangerous if not treated properly.


Questions about the ORB: Tell me about the li-ion dangers? This light includes the battery charger, right? And it will work on 120V? What is the UCL? Also, the ORB website mentions an optional 2-stage switch that gives a low intensity setting that lasts much longer. Is this easily user-installable?

Thanks........

LMU


----------



## Meduza (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Litium batteries sometimes explodes if they gets shorted, if something draws way to much current from them or if they are overcharged.

That is the Litium dangers in short

The UCL is a nice glass lens

As i understand it charger is included, yes.


----------



## Flame (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Looks like litemeup is having trouble making up his mind...


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Indeed.
Topper


----------



## Radio (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

 Trust me, It's not easy, those are a bunch of nice and very varied lights!:thinking:


----------



## mousezilla (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Wow a day late and a dollar short again!
I don't know how but I missed this thread until it was too late!
AGhhhhhhh  
:sleepy: ya snooze ya lose!
M


----------



## Lightmeup (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

OK, I'll go with the Orb Raw kit, #34. Don't want to get anymore evil PMs from the flashlight nazis. Can someone tell me whether the 2-stage switch is hard to install?

LMU


----------



## skillet (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

After careful thought and consideration.. I would like to be removed from the list.. I believe that someone else would be more deserving of one of the fine lights offered (if not two). I do have a few lights, mag mods, discount store lights and such and 2 Surefires... It would just be wrong to take one of these lights when others could enjoy them so much more.

I jumped on the wagon so quickly, (1st in line methinks) I really didn't give the whole situation enough thought. 

Also, I have recently "discovered" that I will be recieving a HDS42 for CHRISTMAS... And with blessings like this being afforded to me.. Please let someone else choose in my stead..

Gordon aka:skillet

*Isaiah 9:6* _For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.
_KJV


----------



## teststrips (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I'll take #15. Surefire E2W donated by Topper. I guess I'll see what alll the hype on surefire lights is about. 

Thanks again to ksbman for putting this together.


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I'll take #46, the SureFire 6P donated by iNDiGLo.

Thanks to ksbman and to all the donators for the generosity.


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Nice skillet, hats off to you.teststrips you got a PM.
Topper


----------



## greenLED (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

:skillet: :rock: That's the spirit!
This giveaway is always really exciting, whether you are on the donating, receiving, or observing role.

:bow: to ksbman for setting this up!


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Drats, just missed out on my top seven list! :laughing: I had them ranked as MR Bulk Lionheart, Orb Raw Kit, DSpeck Fire~Fly II, Surefire L1, E2W, E2O and 6P. I was hoping one of those would fall to me. Now what's at the top of my list is the G2, but I think I dropped enough hints that I _might_ be getting one for Christmas.  Do you guys know if they comes with both the low and high output lamps when bought online?

Okay, I need advice. What should I choose? I'm still doing a lot of reading.  I have a few questions too. 

Is this Indium Puck light the same as the one I can program with my computer? I've seen it in blue somewhere else on this board. That one looks SO incredible! It's a different picture, but with the same name? Perhaps it's part of a bigger kit? I think it's the same name because I have it written down.

Why has the Princeton Tec Switchback been discontinued by the manufacturer? Can I still get replacment bulbs or are there other bulbs I can substitute? Maybe make it an LED. 

Does that 1AA Mag donated by Ledean work or do I need to buy something else to make it work?

I was thinking about the ElektroLumens Blaster V, but the description make it sound like it's not that bright even with 5D batteries.

Is there something else I should consider?

Help!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*


----------



## junior (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

awesome, just awesome


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

AITD, usually G2s just come with the P60 lamp. The Indium isn't programmable at all as far as I know, but you can charge it through a USB port. Back in the day, the Blaster V was pretty bright. Where are you getting that it isn't that bright?

No clue on your other questions though... just trying to help move the list along.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I got the Blaster V wasn't that bright from the link that was provided. The guys said something along the lines of it is decent brightness for a longtime, but if I wanted bright I should get a Helios or something like that.

Still researching, can really use help! :help:


----------



## Radio (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Looks like the Puck or the Pelican to me


----------



## ksbman (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



mousezilla said:


> Wow a day late and a dollar short again!
> I don't know how but I missed this thread until it was too late!
> AGhhhhhhh
> :sleepy: ya snooze ya lose!
> M


I can make you #29 on the list if you'd like.


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I can make you #29 on the list if you'd like.


 
Tis the season!


----------



## nemul (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I can make you #29 on the list if you'd like.



:thumbsup:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AloneInTheDark said:


> I was thinking about the ElektroLumens Blaster V, but the description make it sound like it's not that bright even with 5D batteries.



The Blaster V isn't a dim light; it's a good single 5W'er. I have 6 C's in it which makes it even a little brighter. 

The review link on it says "It's a different class flashlight than Inretech Helios, that has 3x5 watt leds and will deplete 6 D cells in an hour. If you need something practical, bright, longer running Blaster V is one of your best bets. Well, if you want to blind someone 50 yards away, then Helios probably will do."

Here's a pic of one.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

:sweat: :sweat: :sweat: :sweat:


----------



## igabo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AloneInTheDark said:


> Does that 1AA Mag donated by Ledean work or do I need to buy something else to make it work?
> 
> I was thinking about the ElektroLumens Blaster V, but the description make it sound like it's not that bright even with 5D batteries.


 
The 1AA mag definetely does work; and is a great start for easy mods; in very small size. And the Blaster V is pretty bright; it's just kinda.. erm.. big. And the pucklight is just cool. 8)


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Okay I'll listen to igabo and go with the 1AA Mag donated by Ledean.  It will probably take awhile before I start working with mods, but it sounds like this 1AA Mag is already pretty bright. I hope it blows away my 2AA MiniMags. 

Now to hope I actually get that G2 for Christmas!!! :sweat:

Thanks everybody, especially ksbman and Ledean!!!

I should PM Ledean my info now right?


----------



## igabo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I believe you PM the person who donated it; unless it says otherwise.


----------



## nemul (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AloneInTheDark said:


> but it sounds like this 1AA Mag is already pretty bright. I hope it blows away my 2AA MiniMags.



:thinking:


----------



## igabo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

It's just nice and compact, and you can mod very simply with a 3.7 Li-ion and a strion bulb. Plenty of potential, and it's 60 + Lumens will definetely "blow your 2AA mag away"


----------



## Ledean (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Alone in the dark.

Just logged on into CPF . 
Thanks for choosing my 1AA minimag for your christmas present. 
This one will certailny blow away your 2AA minimag away and beyond.
I will send the 1AA Mmag with a 3watt luxeon running on a lithium ion battery. I will also send you the rechargable li-ion battery so you can start blinding your friends right away. You also get to choose the color and I will be glad to send it to you.

This light has lot of modding possiblities.

Thanks guys for your valuable input .


----------



## nemul (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Ledean said:


> I will send the 1AA Mmag with a 3watt luxeon running on a lithium ion battery. I will also send you the rechargable li-ion battery so you can start blinding your friends right away. You also get to choose the color and I will be glad to send it to you.



ahh i thought it was just the 1AA MM!! good gift!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Ledean, if I had realised that was a completely finished mod you were offering I'd have been sorely tempted! I'd highly recommend a little more description in the lights folks are (VERY KINDLY) donating here. This is a great thing though and I'm truly satisfied with my choice.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I can make you #29 on the list if you'd like.



Keith is da MAN!


----------



## luigi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Oh oh just Meduza before me 
I can't decice!
The indium Puck
The Princeton Tec Headlamp
The Pelican Saberlite

What would you choose? Maybe you would choose another one I don't know very well from the list? 
Advice is welcome!


----------



## Radio (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Go for the Puck almost $100 new, when are you ever gonna have a chance to get another one?


----------



## luigi (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thanks for your advice 



Radio said:


> Go for the Puck almost $100 new, when are you ever gonna have a chance to get another one?



The CR2 Mag is also appealing, one of a kind. You can't just buy this so it's a nice gift I like things that you can't buy as gifts they have a special meaning.
And we still have the SF G2 on the list. It's a SF!
Seems like I'd better wait for Meduza to pick and then my troubled mind will have to make a decision! 

I need more recomendations and more tips !!!


----------



## mousezilla (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I can make you #29 on the list if you'd like.


 
Hey, I'd be thrilled just to be on the list!
Outstanding! :thanks: 

Mouse


----------



## greenlight (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



nemul said:


> hey greenlight, how much are your ET Magnets?



The magnets have been free here all along  ... See this post:
--------------------
E.T. 

Hopefully the recipients of the magnets will want to add their comments too.

Unfortunately, due to the recent passing of my mother, and the millions of things I have to do, this project's priority is compromised. The offer is still open, though. Please be patient.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Ledean said:


> I will send the 1AA Mmag with a 3watt luxeon running on a lithium ion battery. I will also send you the rechargable li-ion battery so you can start blinding your friends right away. You also get to choose the color and I will be glad to send it to you.



:bow: Not only the body, but the full package! :wow: :bow:
You :rock: Ledean!

The Indium rev.1 is not the same as the Indium Smart. The rev.1 (aka "puck") is a round light. It is a really beautiful, non-conventional light; I always liked the design. It uses a rechargeable li-ion battery (via USB), and it's great as an area light too. It has 2 levels (low-high, although some people find them too close together) and an really bright strobe mode also. The switch is a "touch-type" which may require adding some moisture to your skin for smooth action (if your skin and/or the air is too dry, it's tricky to make it work smoothly).

BTW, I just noticed that I'm listed as the donor for this light; the credit should go to jsburly's. It's one of the samples that was circulated during the Indium passaround. After we concluded it, I contacted Keith to donate it; I've just been keeping it in a drawer all this time.

Anyway, whoever chooses it, please PM me your address and I'll mail it immediately.


----------



## notrefined (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Quick question about the PT Switchback...what kind of bulb does it use? All I oculd find was mention that it was dual-filament. Is it still a PR base, or some sort of quad-pin or other exotic lamp assembly?


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I will let you know after i receive it! :nana: 

Just kidding, I was curios about that too....


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



greenlight said:


> The magnets have been free here all along  ... See this post:
> --------------------
> E.T.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but this way we dont have to post anything about stupid aliens.. LOL...:nana:


----------



## Meduza (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

hehe, this was a very hard decision to make... didn't know if i wanted the Blaster V or the Indium...

But when i looked into what i am going to use... the Blaster V wins greatly over the indium 

So, I'll take the Blaster V and let luigi choose now 

luigi, take the Indium if you got any use for it, it looks like hell of a nice light 

Ksbman, I'll send you a mail with adress information 

And i want to thank all you nice santas around in the flashaholic world, you make the world brighter


----------



## Sigman (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Reference the Princeton Tec Switchback Headlamp, as posted in the link in the prize list.

_Features:_

_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]




[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Complete kit includes headlamp, battery pack, storage bag, and AA batteries.[/font]_
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Uses 2 alkaline AA cells in headset, four alkaline C cells in battery pack.[/font]_
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Just plug in the auxiliary battery pack to bypass the headset batteries.
[/font]__[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Battery pack is equipped with belt clip and 3-1/2 foot power cord.[/font]_
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ *[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Three powerful white LED bulbs last for ten thousand hours plus.[/font]* ​ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ *[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Dual-filament incandescent bulb provides two brightness levels.[/font]* 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Sealed push-button electronic switch selects lamp configuration. 
[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Soft, comfortable, fully-adjustable, three-piece fabric headband.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*LED burn time 25 hours (AA cells) or 200+ hours (battery pack).*
[/font]__[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]__[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] *Low incandescent 8 hours (AA cells) or 24+ hours (battery pack).*
[/font]__[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]__[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] *High incandescent 3 to 5 hours (available with battery pack only).*[/font]_
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Pivoting, adjustable-focus reflector head has spare bulb storage.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Headset unit weighs 7-1/2 ounces with alkaline batteries installed.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Battery pack weighs 16-3/4 ounces with alkaline batteries installed.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Quick, easy battery replacement.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Water-proof, but not for diving use.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Keeps hands free for working, walking and hiking.[/font]_ 
_[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]



[/font]_ _[font=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Lifetime limited factory warranty by Princeton Tec.[/font]_


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

If it is not too late, I would love to be on the list. As a college student, there is not lot of money flowing around now.
I have a mag85, but I went the cheapest way possible. 8AA because the adapter was cheaper, original plastic reflector, potted bulb and and cheapest charger I could find. I hope this doesnt disqualify me from the list.
Thanks for this great service you have done for all of us.
Brandon


----------



## notrefined (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I saw the PT Switchback specs in the link, but I honestly don't even know if dual-filament means it can't be a PR base or not....I have no idea what that means in terms of the shape/type of bulb or lamp assembly it uses


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



greenlight said:


> Unfortunately, due to the recent passing of my mother, and the millions of things I have to do, this project's priority is compromised. The offer is still open, though. Please be patient.


 
I am so sorry to hear about your mother...my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

PT Switchback bulb...

I just took a look at it. 3 LEDs soldered to the circuit board and one incandescent with 3 pins in an "attached" mount that plugs into the circuit board. (The bulb itself sort of looks in shape like a Streamlight Scorpion bulb.)


----------



## notrefined (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

thanks sigman!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

A little chipmunk just informed me that I will be receiving several light emitters for Christmas, and not the usually clothes 'n stuff..

So, I am kindly asking to be removed from this list. I'm sure that someone else on this board would have a better use for this free gift than would I.

Kudos and thanks go out to ALL of the Santa's who donated to this Christmas Give-away. And a special thanks to ksbman for getting this started! You have truly shown the spirit of this board, and the spirit of the season! :thumbsup:

Happy Holidays, Everyone!


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



nemul said:


> :thinking:


 
:huh2:


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I'm sorry if these are dumb questions, but where do I get a Strion bulb, how much are they and will I be able to recharge this li-on battery in my AAA/AA charger?

Thanks again!



:rock:


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Nomad said:


> Ledean, if I had realised that was a completely finished mod you were offering I'd have been sorely tempted! I'd highly recommend a little more description in the lights folks are (VERY KINDLY) donating here. This is a great thing though and I'm truly satisfied with my choice.


 
Make me an offer. :laughing:  :devil:


----------



## igabo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AloneInTheDark said:


> I'm sorry if these are dumb questions, but where do I get a Strion bulb, how much are they and will I be able to recharge this li-on battery in my AAA/AA charger?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...



There's a kit for about 20 dollars with a Ceramic socket, strion bulb, glass lens and reflector.. but you probably won't be needing that; you're light is already damn awesome. :rock:


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Only one pick since last night? If I knew I could take so much time, I wouldn't have stayed up so late. I was half a sleep all day today!!! :laughing:


----------



## illuminator196972 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

SIZE15 no SHOW!

NO A2s


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



illuminator196972 said:


> SIZE15 no SHOW!
> 
> NO A2s


 

:huh2:


----------



## Meduza (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

ksbman, did you get my mail (with the adress) ?


----------



## luigi (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Somehow CPF stopped responding for about half a day, maybe a DNS problem or whatever.
Anyway I'm going to take the Indium with my pick. Thanks a lot to everybody for this incredible oportunity! I will put it in my Christmas tree


----------



## greenLED (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Luigi, got your e-mail. Charging the Indium now, and will mail as soon as I get a chance.
Merry Christmas to you, your familiy, and everybody else on CPF! :santa:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Meduza said:


> ksbman, did you get my mail (with the adress) ?


Yep!


----------



## legtu (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

After much consideration :sweat:, I'll take an XM-3.

Thanks to all the CPF santas!


----------



## AlanH (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

How the hell did I miss this post ?

I can't find a PM ability for ksbman, if you arre still requiring lights for the Xmas giveaway, count me in to add a couple. PM me ksbman.

I've ordered some lights from USA, if it's quick I can get them reshipped to you, save sending them over to Uk and then back again which would be a PITA.

Great idea, sorry I didn't see it earlier.

Alan


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AlanH said:


> If you arre still requiring lights for the Xmas giveaway, count me in to add a couple.


Thanks Alan, but I think we have plenty, maybe too many. Those that are on the list don't seem to be any big hurry to pick a light.

I think when we get to the bottom of the list and start back up, they're going to be Valentines Gifts.


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> Thanks Alan, but I think we have plenty, maybe too many. Those that are on the list don't seem to be any big hurry to pick a light.


----------



## legtu (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Keith, how about letting the next 3 persons on the list post their top 3 lights? It should speed up things a bit but not get overly confusing. :shrug:


----------



## greenLED (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Luigi, your Indium is in the mail.


----------



## songled (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



legtu said:


> Keith, how about letting the next 3 persons on the list post their top 3 lights? It should speed up things a bit but not get overly confusing. :shrug:


That's a good idea!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Good idea! My top pick would have to be the Ultra-G. 
If I get it, GreenLED, would you mind polishing the "reflector"?


----------



## AlanH (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Ok, no problems, keep me posted. I'm sorry I saw it too late to be of use. I've been a bit busy in the last few days.

I'll be early next year for sure.


----------



## notrefined (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

AlanH, your generosity and the spirit of your offer is very much appreciated 

Happy holidays to you and yours!


----------



## savumaki (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



legtu said:


> Keith, how about letting the next 3 persons on the list post their top 3 lights? It should speed up things a bit but not get overly confusing. :shrug:



Me thinks you missed to many permutation and combination classes

Keith- Valentines sounds about right 

K


----------



## Topper (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Nothing wrong with Valentines Day lights but was hoping this would move a little faster. teststrips, your "Winelight" went out today. One day sooner than I thought I could send it.
Topper


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



savumaki said:


> Me thinks you missed to many permutation and combination classes
> K


 
Dang, I had to look that "permutation" word up...

For any other out there who are intelligence challanged:

*permutation Definition*

1. An ordering of a certain number of elements of a given set. For instance, the permutations of (1,2,3) are (1,2,3) (2,3,1) (3,1,2) (3,2,1) (1,3,2) (2,1,3). Permutations form one of the canonical examples of a "{group}" - they can be composed and you can find an inverse permutation that reverses the action of any given permutation. The number of permutations of r things taken from a set of n is n P r = n! / (n-r)! where "n P r" is usually written with n and r as subscripts and n! is the {factorial} of n. What the football pools call a "permutation" is not a permutation but a {combination} - the order does not matter. 2. A {bijection} for which the {domain} and {range} are the same set and so f(f'(x)) = f'(f(x)) = x. (2001-05-10)


----------



## Topper (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

OK? So that meen yur forem or aginum???
Topper


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I will kindly take the Elextrolumens XM-3. Thank you ksbman for putting this together, and a very big thank you to all those that donated lights for this!


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

too late for me to get in? or don't i qualify?

(damnation i should have been here a week ago  )

--neg


----------



## Ledean (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Some of you have asked me about my CR2 light and requested me post a picture.

A Short Description 
This is the newest product i am offering and is a minimag cut down to cr2 size. The tail end is rethreaded to use the original tailcap. 

The flashlight has lot of modding possibilities. You can use the minimag hotwire package to run a strion bulb with a rcr2 battery which is a flame thrower . 

Compatible sandwiches are madmax plus , madmax lite and the minipro by lamda to name a few. Luxeon 111 or a luxeon 1 watt can be used for longer runtime. Batteries that can be used are rcr2 (rechargable li-ion), cr2, 14270.

The christmas gift will run Direct drive on a rcr2 battery with a luxeon led. 
Bright, yes it is bright , brighter than a 3D mag and still as you see it is small enough to hang on a keychain.






COLOR
The christmas flashlight is copper color. 
.



http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/8678/nanomagredonakeychain0js.jpg


----------



## songled (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

nice little light


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

As I said before, I'd like the Ultra-G. 

GreenLED, do you mind polishing the reflector for me?


----------



## Meduza (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

that CR2 Mag looks like a great mod


----------



## notrefined (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Halfway there (to my turn)!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

For those of you who have picked one of my lights, I've heard from LightHearted, Nomad, and Meduza. JOshooter, Radio, Kryosphinx, and any others who pick something I have to mail, you need to send me an e-mail and not through the CPF e-mail link. That is not working for me and some others.


----------



## Radio (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

OH NO!! Correct email sent!! Thanks ksbman for following up, been watching mail every day and you never got my email, it did not bounce back. wonder where it went?


----------



## jbfla (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

A slight memory lapse....I forgot this is an International forum.  

But that's OK.  

One Electrolumens XM-3 to legtu in the Philippines and one to Skyclad01 in Los Angeles. Both gifts are on the way via Priority Mail.

Happy Holidays! :santa: 

jb


----------



## savumaki (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

ksbman- when my turn comes please put me down for one of the ARC AAA Premium's.

Thank you for all your efforts.

Karl


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hello Guys ( and Santa ....):help: 

YES I would like to be part of the list. 
PLEASE help me out I NEED a good EDC ( arc if possible ):candle:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AlanH said:


> How the hell did I miss this post ?
> 
> I can't find a PM ability for ksbman, if you arre still requiring lights for the Xmas giveaway, count me in to add a couple. PM me ksbman.
> 
> ...


 
Hey if it's too late for you to join in on the donations, I have a 15 year old nephew who is super responsible, gets great grades, and likes to camp and who would love a good light!  He's an awesome kid, I just don't have any money to buy stuff for ANYONE including myself (well I did splurge recently on a bi-pin slug from a mag charger for $9, in a few weeks I may get a bulb to go in that mag light LOL!). My sister is a single mom who's going back to school. She's got 3 kids, one of the dads is a deadbeat, so they are REALLY poor and Christmas generally kinda sucks for them...the nephew I was talking about is the oldest of the 3.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

_nm

_


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



M.TEX said:


> Hello Guys ( and Santa ....):help:
> 
> YES I would like to be part of the list.
> PLEASE help me out I NEED a good EDC ( arc if possible ):candle:



Didnt you just order a gatlight? What about your _Inova Blue Photon. or your X5?_


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*


Picking lights...here's an idea to move things along:
Everyone who hasn't picked yet copy-paste the entire list of available lights and put it in order of preference from the item you want most to the item you want least. Leave off any items that you don't want at ALL (even for free). I think that if people do this then we could save a large amount of time!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

yeah my choice is goin to have to be= 6. ARC AAA Premium old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman thanks ksbman!!


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

OK i've gotten rid of this list. was not very thought out.

--neg


----------



## ksbman (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



M.TEX said:


> YES I would like to be part of the list.


I see why you're broke. $100 $175 $175 :tsk:


----------



## savumaki (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Nomad said:


> Hey if it's too late for you to join in on the donations, I have a 15 year old nephew who is super responsible, gets great grades, and likes to camp and who would love a good light!  He's an awesome kid, I just don't have any money to buy stuff for ANYONE including myself (well I did splurge recently on a bi-pin slug from a mag charger for $9, in a few weeks I may get a bulb to go in that mag light LOL!). My sister is a single mom who's going back to school. She's got 3 kids, one of the dads is a deadbeat, so they are REALLY poor and Christmas generally kinda sucks for them...the nephew I was talking about is the oldest of the 3.



Maybe you could give him the Surefire you took in round 2


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



jbfla said:


> A slight memory lapse....I forgot this is an International forum.
> 
> But that's OK.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for making this christmas a little brighter. :thanks:


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Here are my top 5 choices, in order of preference:
ARC AAA Premium  old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman.
Surefire G2  donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
Inova X1 black body with green LED's, donated by PJ, but contact ksbman for mailing.
EternalLight ErgoMarine , with white LED's. A refurbished one from EternalLight, donated by ksbman. 
20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.
(edit - changed order of list...)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



savumaki said:


> Maybe you could give him the Surefire you took in round 2


 
NooOOOoooOOOooo! My nephew just hadn't joined the Candle Power Forums before the drawing and thus wasn't eligible to join. I wasn't being selfish, I just was trying to do something nice for someone who didn't have a chance to join in the drawing. 

That Surefire is going to be just the thing for me at work, and the only really nice light I will own for a while, although I have to admit I do love my mini-mag with the Nite Ize that I'm using at work now. (Night watchman at a car dealership)


----------



## Flame (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I am delighted to have the opportunity to choose #36. CR2 Mag donated by Ledean.! I just couldn’t resist having such a unique light. 

I would like to also thank CPF, ksbman and all the donors for making this Christmas Gifts III possible. What an outstanding group of people here. With any luck at all I hope to be able to contribute next year.

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## songled (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I will take the Surefire G2 donated by RAF_Groundcrew. Thanks to ksbman, RAF_Groundcrew and other donators, and wish a merry Christmas to all.


----------



## somekind (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Whew! That was somekind of wait!!
Somekind of awesome xmas this is!
Please reserve for me ARCaaaPremium#8- that's somekind of gift.

Thanks so much.

Who's next?


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Princeton Tec Switchback headlamp. 

I don't have a headlamp yet, and wearing it on my head is really, really, really going to bug my wife.    (She just recently found out about CPF, and is mildly upset that she married an even bigger dork than she initialy thought she was getting seven years ago...)

Although, if you look at my entry on the first page of the thread, how else am I going to change that many diapers during a power outage and keep my hands free for the task at hand?

Merry Christmas! e-mail details forthcoming to the great donor!


----------



## igabo (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

You mean the Switchback right?


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

You got it! I just edited it. Thanks!


----------



## igabo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



AJ_Dual said:


> how else am I going to change that many diapers during a power outage and keep my hands free for the task at hand?



Man.. I can picture you already:laughing:


----------



## igabo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Amadeus93 said:


> Here are my top 5 choices, in order of preference:
> ARC AAA Premium  old style with ARC on the barrel, donated by ksbman.
> Surefire G2  donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
> Inova X1 black body with green LED's, donated by PJ, but contact ksbman for mailing.
> ...



So I guess that means the X1 with Green LED's, for Amadeus; so Pete, it's now your turn! :wave:

(sorry for double post)

EDIT #2:Following lighthearted's suggestions,

My choices are:

1st choice = #45 Pelican Saberlite 2020 Recoil  donated by notrefined. 
2nd choice _= _#43 20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

my choices are these
1) 11. EternalLight ErgoMarine , with white LED's. A refurbished one from EternalLight, donated by ksbman.
2) 40. Nuwai TM-317x donated by cratz2. 
3) 29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB. 
4) 3.Premierlight PL-1 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.
5) 39. Eternalight ErgoMarine with 2 green and 2 white leds, donated by jbfla. 
6) 24. Dorcy 2AA 1 watt Luxeon donated by LEDninja.
7) 16. Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL.
8) 4. Premierlight 3 Watt , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.

*edited* for stupid spelling mistakes


----------



## KevinL (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Just wanted to add one of my findings: the Energizer light/lanterns are using the Nichia CS second generation LEDs. Where they COULD have gone cheap, they did not. Kinda surprised me.  It has the classic Nichia CS beam pattern and color distribution, that's before it goes through their TIR optical collimator.

I'm not sure about the headlamp but it is pretty darn bright anyway. I forsee buying more for myself.


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Dorcy 2aa for me. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Are we going to do the thing you did last time where when you get to the bottom of the list you go back up again with the remaining lights?

--neg


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

SONGLED, 

PM sent regarding your G2, remember, you can choose the colour also !

Nigel.
:touche:


----------



## notrefined (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

As I will be gone on business (interviewing for residency!) for the next 48 hours, here is my list so as not to hold the while thing up:

11. EternalLight ErgoMarine , with white LED's. A refurbished one from EternalLight, donated by ksbman.
39. Eternalight ErgoMarine with 2 green and 2 white leds, donated by jbfla. 
43. 20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.
29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB. 
4. Premierlight 3 Watt , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.
32. Princeton Tec Attitude donated by Greenlight.
44. Osram Dulux Mini donated by Jumi. 
27. Rayovac 3-in-1 LED Head-Lite donated by LEDninja.
16. Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL. 
17. Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL. 
2. Premierlight PL-7 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.
3.Premierlight PL-1 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.
40. Nuwai TM-317x donated by cratz2. 
22. Two 1.55x5 mm green tritium vials donated by [email protected] 
23. Two 1.55x5 mm green tritium vials donated by [email protected] 

Thanks very much to everyone making this possible!


----------



## rinali (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

Can an occasional lurker join in? I participated last year and am very greatful for the gifts from KSBman.


----------



## songled (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



RAF_Groundcrew said:


> SONGLED,
> 
> PM sent regarding your G2, remember, you can choose the colour also !
> 
> ...



PM sent, thank you so much RAF_Groundcrew.


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



carbine15 said:


> Didnt you just order a gatlight? What about your _Inova Blue Photon. or your X5?_


Hello Guys !
Just to make CLEAR, Yes I do have a Inova Micro(6.00 at target) and X5(40.00)
and Gerber Infinity that no longer works.
I just asked if I COULD be parte the list and if I could get an ARC AAA.
I see other names on the list that BUY SELL AND TRADE all the time.
WHY PIC ON ME ??? 
YES I WILL buy a gatlight and that will be my MOST EXPENSIVE light !
I do not have a lot of money. I work at the GOLF course and we are
laid off for winter.....So I'm short on cash....
I hate when people talk about what they don't know and a chance to
be on the list should be fair for anyone ! 
Enjoy the Lights ! Have a nice Christmas !


----------



## mousezilla (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Ok Guys, here's my completely uneducated list. To be honest I know nothing about any of these but my wife helped by picking the ones that were "Prettier".
No really!
M  

29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB. 
26. Xnova 1AA 5LED donated by LEDninja.
40. Nuwai TM-317x donated by cratz2. 
4. Premierlight 3 Watt , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact  ksbman for mailing.
2. Premierlight PL-7 , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing.
43. 20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

dont be hating on Tex now 

-David


----------



## cheapo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

In random order:

4. Premierlight 3 Watt , from a passaround, donated by JonSidneyB, but contact ksbman for mailing

29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB. 

43. 20 new Titanium CR123A batteries donated by LifeNRA.

26. Xnova 1AA 5LED donated by LEDninja

40. Nuwai TM-317x donated by cratz2. 

-David


----------



## lightmaster (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

My Choice:

29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB.

Sorry about the late reply, i had been overseas for the past week on a family holiday and searches for a internet connection proved fruitless.

Thanks!!


----------



## AlanH (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Nomad said:


> Hey if it's too late for you to join in on the donations, I have a 15 year old nephew who is super responsible, gets great grades, and likes to camp and who would love a good light!  He's an awesome kid, I just don't have any money to buy stuff for ANYONE including myself (well I did splurge recently on a bi-pin slug from a mag charger for $9, in a few weeks I may get a bulb to go in that mag light LOL!). My sister is a single mom who's going back to school. She's got 3 kids, one of the dads is a deadbeat, so they are REALLY poor and Christmas generally kinda sucks for them...the nephew I was talking about is the oldest of the 3.



Please do not send PM's of this type, it is in my book, emotional blackmail. Post it here for all to see, but I certainly don't need to be reminded by PM as well, especially not with the heading that yours came with !

I would much rather follow whatever line the forum, moderators and the initiator of this post, ksbman are doing. They asked, I offered albeit late. Their rule is the way I go.

Alan


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Neg2LED said:


> Are we going to do the thing you did last time where when you get to the bottom of the list you go back up again with the remaining lights?


Yes



rinali said:


> Can an occasional lurker join in?


Sorry, you don't meet rule #5 "If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify".



M.TEX said:


> I see other names on the list that BUY SELL AND TRADE all the time.


I checked both B/S/T's for everyone on the list to see what they bought lately, as well as looking at some or all of their posts, depending on their post count. I saw a few less expensive lights being bought, but nothing like the $350 you spent last week.



M.TEX said:


> So I'm short on cash....


See rule #1 "If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify". I consider the two $175 lights you bought last week to be high end lights.

Since these aren't all my lights to give away, I'm open to hearing arguments on behalf of someone I've disqualified.


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

farmall had TMJ surgery a few days ago and hasn’t made it back online that I know of. He has chosen me as his proxy to make his choice in his absence. He sent me a list of his choices in order of preference. 

Based on his list here is his choice: 

40. Nuwai TM-317x donated by cratz2.

He also asked me to thank all who were involved in this effort.

I will email contact information to cratz2.

Happy Hollidays!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Nevermind, we posted at the same time.


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



notrefined said:


> As I will be gone on business (interviewing for residency!) for the next 48 hours, here is my list so as not to hold the while thing up:
> 
> 11. EternalLight ErgoMarine , with white LED's. A refurbished one from EternalLight, donated by ksbman.
> 
> Thanks very much to everyone making this possible!


 
Looks like notrefined'd has made his choice...


----------



## cheapo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

if the batts arent already taken... could I please have the 20 titaniums please instead of the Premierlight? My list was in ramdom order... I didnt know you meant from most to least prefered.... sorry.

-David


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Heya Alan, I did post to the forum also, but in my experience with forums of this type if you really want someone to see something you want to post to both the forum and PM if possible. At any rate, I wasn't trying emotional blackmail...I just felt guilty that I didn't tell the kid about CPF, certainly wasn't trying to be sneaky in any way. I definitely don't want to sour you or anyone else on donating to an excellent idea like KBSMAN's Christmas giveaway. Attribute it to a general feeling of guilt on my part on not being able to help out my only remaining family or do anything especially nice for them on the holidays and a lack of sleep due to finals week + long work shifts. Didn't mean to offend! And everyone else who's yelling at me telling me what scum I am I've already been yelled at by others for the post so let's drop it so we're not . 





AlanH said:


> Please do not send PM's of this type, it is in my book, emotional blackmail. Post it here for all to see, but I certainly don't need to be reminded by PM as well, especially not with the heading that yours came with !
> 
> I would much rather follow whatever line the forum, moderators and the initiator of this post, ksbman are doing. They asked, I offered albeit late. Their rule is the way I go.
> 
> Alan


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

ksbman, I wasn't sure of the protocol, so I wanted to let you know here that I sent you an email with my mailing address...


----------



## AlanH (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



> Didn't mean to offend!



None taken. Now we are all on the same hymn sheet, cool

Alan


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

sorry to keep everyone waiting. Here is my selection:

[font=&quot]#39 Eternalight ErgoMarine with 2 green and 2 white leds, donated by jbfla.

THank you and merry christmas.
[/font]


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Nomad, if you believe your nephew is truly deserving, you could always see if he would like to participate in SolarFlare's essay contest in The Cafe...here is the link:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100818

JM-99


----------



## igabo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thank you so much ksbman, notrefined and everyone who has donated; this will be an amazing Christmas.


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hello

Let's make this CLEAR !

the only "high end" flashlight I have is teh X5.( 40.00 WOW )
Second tell me where i've spend 350 bucks???
The only one I have agree to buy is the Gatlight and the payment
was NOT made yet. 
If I have my name on the list to buy something ( Not gatlight ) is because
I wish to have but didn't pay yet. ( when ? I don't know )
I've asked one question only: Can I be part the list ? ARC AAA ( wish ) ?
I would be happy with YES or NO.
Im NOT a liar and I don't see a reason why you guys are trying to make me
look like such....
Thank you


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

This thread is just so cool, all these folks giving away fairly valuable and desirable lights to CPFers they've never met, maybe never even been on the same thread before.

Feels good, doesn't it?
:rock:


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I see why you're broke. $100 $175 $175 :tsk:


 
ASK IF I PAID YET !:touche: 
My ONLY question was : can I be part the list ???? YES or NO would be
the right thing to do before tell to all the CPF members that I'm a lier....
How does that make me look like ?
I DON'T LIKE THAT !


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



RAF_Groundcrew said:


> This thread is just so cool, all these folks giving away fairly valuable and desirable lights to CPFers they've never met, maybe never even been on the same thread before.
> 
> Feels good, doesn't it?


Yes, sir, it does.

I'm amazed by the generosity demonstrated by ksbman and all the other donors, including you.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> ..., you don't qualify.


I've already said it.

I also disqualified two other people and listed the reason why in this thread. 

I am not picking on you or calling you a liar. I apologize if I made it seem that way.



ksbman said:


> Since these aren't all my lights to give away, I'm open to hearing arguments on behalf of someone I've disqualified.


No one has come forward yet. 

Also, the ARC's are long gone.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I just got back (11Dec) from mailing gifts to mossyoak, savumaki, Radio, Meduza, LightHearted, Nomad, Amadeus93, and somekind.

JOshooter and Twisty's boxes went out today (12Dec).

Kryosphinx, notrefined, and offroadcmpr's went out today (15Dec).


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thank you for all your generosity and hard work. I am looking forward to the day when I can contribute back to this effort.

Ken


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



rcashel11 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAF_Groundcrew*
> _This thread is just so cool, all these folks giving away fairly valuable and desirable lights to CPFers they've never met, maybe never even been on the same thread before.
> 
> ...


 
I just have to say that I have to second all that. I never expected all this when I joined. I just thought I would be gaining new and valuable information on flashlights as well as the possibility of making a few kinships.

But this was a little unexpected, yet pleasent suprise. Im glad I found a place where there is friendly and kind-hearted people, unlike many boards where you can stay at for so long because of the constant bickering and flaming.

Thank you CPF :thanks:


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Though I go through a lot of lights, I've never paid more than $105 for a light and I've been unemployeed since early November and I donated three lights rather than asking to be given a light.

I guess being hard up is a relative thing, but my guess is 95% or more of this forum could have found something decent to donate and by my count, only about 20 did.

Very nice showing and some really nice lights were given - esp the LionHeart and the FireFly - but as always, more could be given. Matter of fact, I look at the 60 or 70 lights on my shelves and wonder why I didn't give more.


----------



## savumaki (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



ksbman said:


> I just got back from mailing gifts to mossyoak, *savumaki,*
> 
> Says thank you--will let you know when it arrives.
> 
> K


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

mousezilla
Can you PM me with your address.
My CPF e-mail does not work either.
LEDninja


----------



## TimB (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



lightmaster said:


> My Choice:
> 
> 29. Inova X5 Black with white LED's, donated by TimB.
> 
> ...



PM sent to lightmaster requesting shipping address.

-Tim


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Cool! My turn! i'll take....

No 41 - Quest Minimag clone with tail clickie and a Nichia CS LED and drilled reflector, donated by cratz2.



--neg


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Looks like we've finally reached the bottom. Indeed, the last shall be first (the first to get two choices). Twisty gets two, then Neg gets another. Etc. etc.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I appreciate the opportunity to be part of this..... KSBMAN, I respect you for your generosity. You are a good man. 

-David


----------



## Trenton (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thanks for including me in this. For my 1st choice, I'll take #4, this is a decently bright light that will help with work, according ti the reviews. For my second choice I would like to take #2, please. Thanks to everyone who donated, and to Ksbman for putting this together. Hopefully next year I will be one of the people donating.

Take care, and happy holidays,all!

Trenton


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



cratz2 said:


> Though I go through a lot of lights, I've never paid more than $105 for a light and I've been unemployeed since early November and I donated three lights rather than asking to be given a light.


And that is _very _unselfish of you and _very _appreciated




cratz2 said:


> I guess being hard up is a relative thing, but my guess is 95% or more of this forum could have found something decent to donate and by my count, only about 20 did.


True or not, I'm just glad that there was those 20 that made this possible. The world may not be a perfect place, but you can never stop looking at (and appreciating) the positive things in life.




cratz2 said:


> Very nice showing and some really nice lights were given - esp the LionHeart and the FireFly - but as always, more could be given. Matter of fact, I look at the 60 or 70 lights on my shelves and wonder why I didn't give more.


Yes, there were some very nice (and expensive) high end lights donated. No matter what it is, there is always more that could be given. But thats not the point. The point is that there was something given. Dont be so hard on yourself, you could have 20 times more lights than that, or you could have only 2. Regardless of how many lights you have, you were a part of making this happen.


Sorry for this post getting kinda deep, but something about cratz2's post left a bad taste in my mouth (maybe I sensed a bit of negativity in it). And I just had to correct that.


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

for my second choice i'll take....

No 44 Osram Dulux Mini donated by Jumi.

Thanks again all!

PMs sent to cratz2 and Jumi with my mailing addy 

--neg


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Skyclad01 said:


> Sorry for this post getting kinda deep, but something about cratz2's post left a bad taste in my mouth (maybe I sensed a bit of negativity in it). And I just had to correct that.



Me? I'm sorry... I didn't mean any general negativity... Actually, this thread is quite inspiring. And I can certainly understand why many folks that didn't donate towards it didn't.

Sorry if my post seemed generally negative.


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



cheapo said:


> if the batts arent already taken... could I please have the 20 titaniums please instead of the Premierlight? My list was in ramdom order... I didnt know you meant from most to least prefered.... sorry.
> 
> -David


David, 
I will get the batteries mailed this week and email you when they are sent. 
Congrats to all the winners. I am glad that I could contribute at least a little something to help someone else. I hope that everyone has a wonderful and joyous Christmas.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



cratz2 said:


> Me? I'm sorry... I didn't mean any general negativity... Actually, this thread is quite inspiring. And I can certainly understand why many folks that didn't donate towards it didn't.
> 
> Sorry if my post seemed generally negative.


 
I understand your point in your original post. It definitely would have been good if more people donated, no question about it. But people do what they can when they can. And im glad that those who were able to did.

I didnt mean it to say that your post was negative per say, but it just seemed as if you were dissapointed by the lack of people donating. Maybe I just try too hard to see the good no matter what.. the ever optimist (usually). But thats just me. I wasnt trying to put you in a bad light, cause I know thats not you.

Anyways, this subject getting too off topic for this thread I believe (sorry moderators).

I know we all have good intentions here, and thats what counts!


----------



## somekind (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Twisty came out well in the selection!! Somekind of brand loyalty!?!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Oh, i get to choose another light soon.. 

here are my top three in order of what's left.

42. Quest Minimag clone with tail clickie and a 35k LED and drilled reflector, donated by cratz2. 
32. Princeton Tec Attitude donated by Greenlight. 
18 or 19. Energizer Hi-Tech LED donated by KevinL.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hey guys, can I get on the list? I want those Trit Vial from Bart.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

One of the reasons I donated (apart from the fact that the giveaway itself is a well spirited gesture), is that Keith KSBMan helped me out by handling a payment transfer on an international purchase (ARC LSH-S), for which I was and still am very grateful, so this is a little generousity repayment on my part as well.

Next year, I'll plan further ahead, and hopefully put in a better light.

:santa:


----------



## songled (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

The G2 is already a very nice torch and Groundcrew bought a brand new one for this give away. 
High end torch is surely good but, as a lucky "winner", I think the generosity showed here by all the kind contributors is what really make this Christmas brighter.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

It's my surpreme hope that next year, with some car payments ending, and, [praying] at least our older set of twins will be out of diapers[/praying] I can "pay it forward" and be a donor for the "Christmas Gift's IV" thread.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Packages sent air small packet
pete7226, #24 Dorcy 2AA 
mousezilla, #26 Xnova 1AA 5LED

Girl at the post office said "It may get there before Christmas, it may not." ksbman's joke about these turning into valentine gifts does not sound so funny now.

When adjusting my sigline I noticed my CPF e-mail enable somehow got unchecked. That could be the source of our e-mail problems.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Waiting on AJ_Dual to make his second choice.


----------



## mousezilla (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Hokey Smokes I didn't know I got to pick again! :huh2: 
If I get a second choice I'll take a #20.
Wow you guys are great, this is just like Christmas!
Hopefully next year I can be one of the guys doing the donating.

Thanks! :thanks: 
Mouse



ksbman said:


> Waiting on mousezilla to make his second choice.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

sorry about the holdup... I thought I was done. I would like the tritium vials please. Thanks again for the opportunity.

-David


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I still have not heard from farmall since his surgery a few days ago. I can only hope he is healing up ok. He has chosen me as his proxy to make his choice in his absence. 

In an effort to keep things rolling I would like to state farmall’s choice a little ahead of time as I may not be online for a bit.

Based on the list of his choices in order of preference which he sent me, he chooses:
( and these are in his order of preference)

25. North49 2AA 6LED donated by LEDninja.

27. Rayovac 3-in-1 LED Head-Lite donated by LEDninja.

Again, he would like to thank all who were involved in this Christmas give away.

I will PM and email farmall’s contact information to Santa.


*Happy Hollidays!*


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

am i supposed to send my address to greenlight too? i'm second from the bottom of the list - so im confused a bit



ksbman said:


> 33. Greenlight will also ship an ET magnet to each winner of the contest up to 15 winners counting up from the bottom of the list.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*



Neg2LED said:


> am i supposed to send my address to greenlight too? i'm second from the bottom of the list - so im confused a bit


If you want a magnet, he'll need your address.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Those magnets are really cute, what do they cost? I was #2 on the list so I'm nowhere near qualified to get a freebie.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



greenlight said:


> The magnets have been free here all along  ... See this post: E.T.
> ------------------
> 
> Hopefully the recipients of the magnets will want to add their comments too.
> ...


 
 For nomad


----------



## greenlight (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Send me a pm with your name and address in the title line- that's easiest. Then I don't have to view each message separately for the addresses.
You can use your real name or CPF handle. I won't be keeping track of winners, other than sending the magnets to the people who pm me with their address. 

Addresses that are too long must flow into the message box.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

PM sent, greenlight!


----------



## greenlight (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Pm's received about magnets, and the address in the subject line really helped. I am going to be able to get these out in a timely manner (I think).


----------



## lightmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

My Second Choice:

23. Two 1.55x5 mm green tritium vials donated by [email protected]

Theres a 12hr time difference here, sorry about the delay.


----------



## songled (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



greenlight said:


> Pm's received about magnets, and the address in the subject line really helped. I am going to be able to get these out in a timely manner (I think).


PM sent. I am lucky to be the 15th counting from the end of the list. Thank you so much greenlight.


----------



## Meduza (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



mousezilla said:


> Wow you guys are great, this is just like Christmas!



You want to know something ?
it is Christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Cheapo, I'm waiting for a PM with your adress... :sleepy:

Lightmaster, your vials are in the mail.


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thers is still 1 more person before I'll pick but I think I'll pass on the second round, thanks all.


----------



## igabo (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*

I'd like # 27; Rayovac 3-in-1 LED Head-Lite donated by LEDninja.

Thanks!


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III*



igabo said:


> I'd like # 27; Rayovac 3-in-1 LED Head-Lite donated by LEDninja.
> 
> Thanks!


PM me your address.

There might be a slight delay in getting yours out. I just realized I do not have any packing tape. Have to get some first.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I'd like 17. Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp donated by KevinL - thanks!


----------



## TimB (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



TimB said:


> PM sent to lightmaster requesting shipping address.
> 
> -Tim



Lightmaster, Your package is on it's way to you via Global Priority Mail. Enjoy and Merry Christmas!

-Tim


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Cheapo,

I mailed the 20 Titanium CR123 batteries today.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Topper (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Dang, I am now sitting on pins and needles waiting to hear that teststrips got his light I sent Friday. This has been quite a thread, excitement,drama then more of both. Some add ons as well as some drop outs all adds to the drama. I do thank ksbman for letting me play this year however I had no clue how much effort he has to put into this now I do. I give a thumbs up to those that had second thoughts and allowed others to get a light.
Merry Christmas to everyone.
Topper


----------



## AlanH (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Just a quick thought, is this a CPF record yet

299 Replies and over 9,260 viewings ?

All brought about by the farsightedness of one very generous CPF'r,

KSBMAN (My hat is off to you)

Just curious,

Alan


----------



## teststrips (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I was disappointed when I came home today and my light wasn't here... I guess this IS the busy season for the postal service though. I guess early xmas will have to wait (at least) one more day


----------



## Topper (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Dang, I really thought it might be there today.Do not lose hope it will get there.
Topper


----------



## cheapo (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

P.M sent to [email protected] thanks again

-David


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 13, 2005)

*Wow! A second choice!*

I choose the Energizer DoubleBarrel AAA donated by Minkling!


----------



## songled (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

My second choice will be:

18. Energizer Hi-Tech LED donated by KevinL

It is said on the ad page that "It can be used as a compact normal torch OR as a lantern type torch which can stand upright", that is quite useful!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Cheapo, your vials will go out today. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



songled said:


> My second choice will be:
> 
> 18. Energizer Hi-Tech LED donated by KevinL
> 
> It is said on the ad page that "It can be used as a compact normal torch OR as a lantern type torch which can stand upright", that is quite useful!!



Yup, this is one light you can actually use bezel-DOWN! 

You do need to pull it upwards to enable lantern mode though. Then you put it down on its bezel. 



Both headlamps shipped today as well. Enjoy your new lights guys!


----------



## cheapo (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



[email protected] said:


> Cheapo, your vials will go out today.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



merry christmas to you too [email protected]  thanks

-David


----------



## ksbman (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

NM


----------



## songled (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

KevinL,
PM sent. Thanks a lot and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

igabo, #27 Rayovac 3-in-1 LED 
farmall, #25 North49 2AA 6LED 
Shipped air small packet


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Thank you jbfla, I jsut received my present. Duh, i wonder what it is? Should i unwrap it? I got the extras too. Nice of you to put a Ghost? 1AA on there to give me something to play with while I contmemplate an early Chritmas with one present. It had a busted o ring and looked very loved with pocket lint in the lenses and all. I replaced the o ring already. I'll give it a bath later. And thanks for the extra batteries. 

MErry Christmas one and all


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

And I thank you as well jbfla!!! My flashlight(s) arrived today as well. And I aslo thank ksbman and CPF as well for enlightening my holidays.

Thank you very much,
Brian


----------



## jbfla (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

Carbine15,

Glad that you and Skyclad01 received your gifts.

There's no extra charge for the lint on the Ghost II. :laughing: 

Actually, that's the way I received it. Sorry I didn't check the O rings. I should have. Three others also had broken rings. It won't hurt the operation of the light. Just don't use it in the shower.  

Happy Holidays to all. :santa: 

jb


----------



## Lightmeup (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

I got the Orb Raw kit today from nekomane. Four days total shipping time, from Japan to Chicago, including Customs. That really rocks!

This light is awesome! Hard to believe so much light from such a small, light package. Thanks so much to nekomane and ksbman for their generosity and good will!

LMU


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



Lightmeup said:


> I got the Orb Raw kit today from nekomane. Four days total shipping time, from Japan to Chicago, including Customs. That really rocks!
> 
> This light is awesome! Hard to believe so much light from such a small, light package. Thanks so much to nekomane and ksbman for their generosity and good will!
> 
> LMU


 
I am a member of many forums...but I have never seen anything like this before!
Where else can you find a place where two people from oposite sides of the planet share gifts and not even really know each other? No where else but CPF!

Unbelievable!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*



songled said:


> KevinL,
> PM sent. Thanks a lot and Merry Christmas to you!



Thanks, got your PM. Ships tomorrow and I hope it gets there by Christmas, but I'm overseas and it may take longer as a result. Pity the drawing concluded so late.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

somekind e-mailed me and said he'd take the last light, #19. Energizer Hi-Tech LED donated by KevinL.

All the lights are gone and I want to thank everyone for helping to make this a great Christmas. :santa: :grouphug:


----------



## greenLED (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - Winners!*

On the contrary, we should be thanking YOU, for such a generous gesture towards fellow CPF'ers. :grouphug:


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 15, 2005)

I second that thought - Santa lives, and his name is ksbman!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 15, 2005)

YEAH! ksbman is the man! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Topper (Dec 15, 2005)

Keith, I feel honored to have been able to help in a small way. Thank you
Topper


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 15, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all!

I see people are starting to get thier gifts.  I hope Santa finds me in time. :santa:


----------



## Ledean (Dec 15, 2005)

AloneInTheDark said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> I see people are starting to get thier gifts.  I hope Santa finds me in time. :santa:


 
Alone in the dark 

Your flashlight is on its way to you.
I will pm you your delivery confirmation number.

Have a womderful christmas.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 16, 2005)

Muchas gracias KSBMAN! Got my package today! My first high end light!

Michael


----------



## teststrips (Dec 16, 2005)

Wanted to share my story with everyone of how my high-end light (surefire e2w) came JUST as I needed it to. Got the light Wed, and Thursday night the power went out at 1am... I live in the country so that means no heat, no running water, just complete darkness. Went out to get the generator started and noticed that the transformer on the telephone pole was on fire. This eventually caught the telephone pole itself on fire. I was going to check out the pole, and probably would have electrocuted myself if it wasn't for my light (wires were down that I wouldn't have seen otherwise)

Decided to get the generator going - which didn't cooperate - spent 45 minutes working on that (with my e2w as my light source for fixin). Generator ran all night, until power company showed up at about 10am... probably would have gotten darn cold in the house (frozen pipes and such) if I didn't have the light that lasted long enough to get my gen started.

Little light actually worked, and did a darn good job too. Possibly even saved my life, and saved me a lot of money (from having to fix the frozen pipes) Thanks everyone involved!!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 16, 2005)

i got my arc yesterday its a sexy little beast used it alot last night i really like the stainless clip that you includes ksbman very nice touch thanks again


----------



## cheapo (Dec 16, 2005)

got my Titanium 123s yesterday... thanks a lot!

-David


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 16, 2005)

ksbman, the charger arrived today safe and sound. Thank you again for your generosity and all the hard work you and all the others have put into this. The light donated by Sakugenken is still in transit from Japan. I'll post when it arrives.

Thank you very much,
Ken


----------



## Radio (Dec 16, 2005)

OK, this is just too funny so I have to post it. Let me just preface this by saying that since finding this site several months ago a lot of things in my life have changed. My kids have enjoyed taking walks with me at night and playing with the flashlights in the dark and my wife has noticed the increased interest I have expressed in my flashlight hobby. For the past week or so I have been calling the house from work at least once a day to inquire if a package had arrived. Of course it being close to Christmas, she asked what I was waiting for, I explained to her that I was expecting a new light. Of course this was the gift that ksbman was so kind to donate to the Christmas gifts. Well today while I was at work I got a phone call in the afternoon from my excited wife that a package had arrived. I'm not sure exactly how it happened but she asked me if that was the package that I had been waiting for. I asked her what the address was and when she read it to me I realized it was the firefly that I had been waiting for. She asked me if she could open it and I said "of course, it's a gift". Well I guess all of my playing with lights has rubbed off on her since she excitedly opened the package while I was on the phone and began to describe to me how beautiful the light was and what a nice color it was and how small it was and how she liked the nice textured grip. To my astonishment she turned on the light and told me how nice and bright and white the light was and even noticed that it had two brightness levels. I began to realize at this point that she assumed that this was a gift for her! I can understand how she could assume that it was for her being that is so much different and so much nicer than any of my other lights. I have been home now for a couple of hours and she just left to pick up my son at work and took the light with her. I still do not have the heart tell her that the gift was for me and not for her. So it looks like my wife has acquired her first light and it is a very nice one and I am very jealous but hopefully this may turn out to be a much greater gift than I ever could realize as it seems my wife would like to join the kids and I in our flashlight hobby. I would sincerely like to thank ksbman for this beautiful gift and hope that someday I can somehow repay the gratitude I feel to him and this wonderful community of flashlight aficionados. So thanks again ksbman for turning my wife into a flashaholic, now I just have to try to figure out how and when to tell her that the light was actually meant for me!


----------



## carrot (Dec 16, 2005)

Radio:
Painful. How about buying her a decent light of her own and explaining the mistake...


----------



## Radio (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure what to do yet, I don't know weather I'm more excited about the light or the fact that SHE is excited about the light


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 16, 2005)

cheapo said:


> got my Titanium 123s yesterday... thanks a lot!
> 
> -David


You're welcome!


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 16, 2005)

ksbman, the X1 arrived today - many thanks!


----------



## Sigman (Dec 17, 2005)

Radio said:


> Not sure what to do yet, I don't know weather I'm more excited about the light or the fact that SHE is excited about the light


Too late!! The love of your life has it and is happy about it!! You shouldn't say a word!! (unless you want to tell her what they retail for!! - she would flip!)

I'd let my wife keep it in a heartbeat (but mine's happy with her modded AA MiniMag, modded AAA MiniMag, PALight, & ARC AAA)!!!


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 17, 2005)

Just received the E20 today! I wasn't expecting batteries with it! It's a great light and should get plenty of use. Thanks again ksbman!


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2005)

Wooohoo! I got my CR2 Mag from Ledean today! Now this is one bright little light! It also came with a rechargeable CR2 battery. I pulled the insulator that Ledean put between the battery and the tail piece for shipping and she fired right up. Very nice beam.






Thanx LEDean! very nice light.
Again, I woudl like to thank CPF and especially ksbman for all his efforts...

Merry Christamas to all!


----------



## KevinL (Dec 18, 2005)

Still have not been contacted with shipping info for the last light I have to give away. 

.. I don't mind keeping it either..


----------



## Topper (Dec 18, 2005)

Who was the lucky winner?
Topper


----------



## Ledean (Dec 18, 2005)

Flame said:


> Wooohoo! I got my CR2 Mag from Ledean today! Now this is one bright little light! It also came with a rechargeable CR2 battery. I pulled the insulator that Ledean put between the battery and the tail piece for shipping and she fired right up. Very nice beam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am glad you liked the light and cheers to ksbman for being the brains behind all this. When I look at all the lights he gave away last christmas , I can't beleive it.He did the whole thing himself . Generous indeed.
Happy christmas to all.


----------



## LightHearted (Dec 20, 2005)

The Li-On Heart arrived safely from Japan today. What a fantastic light! It looks absolutely beautiful. Much better than my digital camera can depict. Words really fail to express the exquisite integration of form and function that make this little thing so special. The output on this one is a nice cool white. The knurling on the body definitely helps improve the grip without being too rough to be comfortable. I know I will need to read (study) the manual in order take full advantage of all the features this little pocket lion has to offer. I am still amazed and humbled by how someone could give such a great gift to a person he has never even met. Thank you Sakugenken and ksbman and everyone who participated in this great undertaking. I will see that this light gets put to good use. 

Speaking of getting good use, I saw Narnia today (great movie), and after the movie was over I noticed there was a man a few seats over from me looking for something that his wife had dropped. It must have been valuable, because he was pretty tenacious about his search. Of course, I leaped at the chance to put my new light to use. I asked the man if he needed a flashlight. He responded with “Do you have one?” I smiled. Isn’t that the question that every flashoholic loves to hear? I handed him the Lion Heart set on hi. He didn’t really say anything at first. He just stood there for a second or two holding the extremely bright little flashlight with a sort of dumbfounded look on his face. I’m not sure if he was amazed at how all that light was coming from such a small thing or if he was surprised that someone sitting next to him actually happened to have a flashlight in his pocket. I like to think it was the former.  I have to admit, I was a little nervous handing the light to a stranger. I had to think to myself, “Now, remember, it’s just a tool. It was made for situations just like this.” He quickly found what he was looking for and thanked me earnestly as he as he returned the light. I felt like a real crusader against the darkness. Okay, that may be going a bit too far, but I was glad to be able to help the guy. 


Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all!
Ken


----------



## cheapo (Dec 20, 2005)

We all wait for situations like those so that we can wow some people with our bright lights. By the way, that light looks cool.... and the charger looks great.

-David


----------



## Sakugenken (Dec 20, 2005)

Ken,

Glad to hear that the light made it there okay. Enjoy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - 1 left!*

somekind just e-mailed me again and said he will pass on his second choice.

Radio, I'm happy you wife likes 'her' gift and I'm sorry for your loss. :hahaha: 

LightHearted and teststrips, it's great that you were able to put your gifts to immediate use.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - 1 left!*

Make it quick, I was almost going to say that I'm going to find it a new home.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - 1 left!*



KevinL said:


> Make it quick, I was almost going to say that I'm going to find it a new home.


That's fine with me. It wont' get to anyone before Christmas unless you give it to someone locally.

I'll remove it from the list.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 20, 2005)

Radio said:


> I still do not have the heart tell her that the gift was for me and not for her. So it looks like my wife has acquired her first light and it is a very nice one and I am very jealous but hopefully this may turn out to be a much greater gift than I ever could realize as it seems my wife would like to join the kids and I in our flashlight hobby. ... now I just have to try to figure out how and when to tell her that the light was actually meant for me!



That's a cool story. At this point, you pretty much have no other option but to let her have the FF. Think of it as (major) brownie points with her. Love is about sharing.  I feel your pain.

On the happier side of things, you can always borrow "her" light.


----------



## legtu (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Gifts III - 1 left!*

My present(s) arrived today... Thank you jbfla!

I'll be off to play with my lights after applying some grease and contact enhancers. The XM-3 is going to be re-wrapped and added with the other christmas presents for my gf. I can't bear to keep it for myself after seeing her reactions while she was playing with it. I guess the inner flashaholic in her has truely awoken. 

Merry Christmas to all and thanks ksbman!


----------



## lightmaster (Dec 21, 2005)

The Inova X5 has just arrived!! Thanks Tim!

Package nicely taped up on all sides, very well done =).





.





The first thing i noticed: the batteries go in backwards!





Beamshot Comparison with Nuwai Q-3



.





.





Now i just have to wait till tonight.... XD Many Thanks once again to ksbman and all who made this possible!!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 21, 2005)

Radio said:


> Not sure what to do yet, I don't know weather I'm more excited about the light or the fact that SHE is excited about the light


just give up and get yourself another one


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 21, 2005)

LEDninja, I still havent recieved my package, I sent you a PM a few days ago stating the same, did you get that tracking number yet? Thanks much


----------



## Meduza (Dec 21, 2005)

Got my gift today 

I have just unwrapped it, great packing ksbman 

The light is even nicer than i expected to look at and cant wait until tomorrow when i can get some batteries (clock is 01:28 over here right now)


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 21, 2005)

pete7226 said:


> LEDninja, I still havent recieved my package, I sent you a PM a few days ago stating the same, did you get that tracking number yet? Thanks much


I sent it air parcel post. No tracking number was given to me. I suspect it is waiting to claer US customs. The girl at the post office told me "It may get there before Christmas, it may not". You may not see it till the new year.

[EDIT] This applies to the other 3 packages also.

Can all post when they recieve their lights so the senders know how long it takes.

Looks like I will have to upgrade to Xpress post next year.


----------



## Meduza (Dec 21, 2005)

Holy S**T!

Found some batterys for the Blaster V, 6st C Alkaline cells 

The amount of light coming out of this thing is... enormus 

(Take in consideration that my brightest LED before this was a Led Lenser V2 Triplex)

Got to take it out tomorrow, to tired to do it now...

i love you ksbman, merry christmas to you, your family and to all that helped with the Cristmas Gifts III!


----------



## Ledean (Dec 21, 2005)

AloneInTheDark,
I checked usps.com with the tracking number I sent you and received this status:

Label/Receipt Number: 0305 1720 0000 7633 1035
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 12:40 pm on December 19, 2005 in NEW YORK, NY 10272 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


I tried PMing you as well. I just thought I will keep you informed.
Ledean


----------



## ksbman (Dec 22, 2005)

Meduza said:


> Found some batterys for the Blaster V, 6st C Alkaline cells


Sorry I didn't include batteries, but it would have cost a lot more to mail with batteries installed.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 22, 2005)

Ledean,
I personally checked everyday this week and there was no package or notice. I even asked the postal lady if there was a package for me. She said no.  I don't know what else to do right now. I didn't even get your PM. :shrug: Something strange is going on.


----------



## Blazer (Dec 22, 2005)

Radio said:


> OK, this is just too funny so I have to post it. Let me just preface this by saying that since finding this site several months ago a lot of things in my life have changed. My kids have enjoyed taking walks with me at night and playing with the flashlights in the dark and my wife has noticed the increased interest I have expressed in my flashlight hobby. For the past week or so I have been calling the house from work at least once a day to inquire if a package had arrived. Of course it being close to Christmas, she asked what I was waiting for, I explained to her that I was expecting a new light. Of course this was the gift that ksbman was so kind to donate to the Christmas gifts. Well today while I was at work I got a phone call in the afternoon from my excited wife that a package had arrived. I'm not sure exactly how it happened but she asked me if that was the package that I had been waiting for. I asked her what the address was and when she read it to me I realized it was the firefly that I had been waiting for. She asked me if she could open it and I said "of course, it's a gift". Well I guess all of my playing with lights has rubbed off on her since she excitedly opened the package while I was on the phone and began to describe to me how beautiful the light was and what a nice color it was and how small it was and how she liked the nice textured grip. To my astonishment she turned on the light and told me how nice and bright and white the light was and even noticed that it had two brightness levels. I began to realize at this point that she assumed that this was a gift for her! I can understand how she could assume that it was for her being that is so much different and so much nicer than any of my other lights. I have been home now for a couple of hours and she just left to pick up my son at work and took the light with her. I still do not have the heart tell her that the gift was for me and not for her. So it looks like my wife has acquired her first light and it is a very nice one and I am very jealous but hopefully this may turn out to be a much greater gift than I ever could realize as it seems my wife would like to join the kids and I in our flashlight hobby. I would sincerely like to thank ksbman for this beautiful gift and hope that someday I can somehow repay the gratitude I feel to him and this wonderful community of flashlight aficionados. So thanks again ksbman for turning my wife into a flashaholic, now I just have to try to figure out how and when to tell her that the light was actually meant for me!


 
IMHO, don't ever tell her. Buy yourself another light and live in bliss together forever. Oh, did I mention, don't ever tell her.


----------



## Radio (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a quick follow-up, she loves her new light, boy I wish I could afford a new FFIII  but the good news is I did get some X-mas money from my parents and my wife called me today and she got a JOB!!! Starts next Friday!! So I was able to pick up a used QIII here on the forum and also a slightly used Amilite, maybe she will like one of those better, wink, wink, but boy is the action smooth on that FF, thanks again ksbman, can't wait till next X-mas when I hopefully will get the opportunity to make someone else happpy, what a great place CPF is, a nice place to call home, they always leave a light on for ya!!!


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 22, 2005)

I just received my Dorcy 2aa from LEDninja, cool little light, thinner/lighter than what I thought it would be.


----------



## songled (Dec 22, 2005)

Just received the Energizer Hi-Tech LED, thanks so much KevinL.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 23, 2005)

KevinL, I got the headlamp today - thanks again!


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Songled,

I am hoping that your Surefire G2 is very close, I have never yet been let down by Lighthound, he mails as soon as the payment is received, so I think it's about 11 days since I ordered the light for you, and it's the Christmas mail thing, but I am sure it's going to get to you really soon. In my experience, 9 days is typical from Lighthound in Texas to me, but I guess Christmas stretches that a little.

So, to you and all the CPF community, a very peaceful and happy Christmas !


:santa:


----------



## songled (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi RAF_Groundcrew
Lighthound got good reputation on CPF, the shipping must be slowed down by the million's of Christmas cards flying around the world this days. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, ksbman and everyone! :santa:


----------



## KevinL (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know guys.. great to see they made it in time. Enjoy your lights


----------



## Nomad (Dec 25, 2005)

LightHearted said:


> “Now, remember, it’s just a tool. It was made for situations just like this.” He quickly found what he was looking for and thanked me earnestly as he as he returned the light. I felt like a real crusader against the darkness. Okay, that may be going a bit too far, but I was glad to be able to help the guy.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all!
> Ken


 
Of course, considering the movie, and the design on the butt of the light, it was really appropriate. 

I'm still enjoying and using the SF L1 I got!


----------



## Trenton (Jan 5, 2006)

I got my Premier light PL-1 and PL-7 on Friday. I used the PL-1 at work at a bad accident on Friday night. You guys rock! It made it so much easier being able to see what I was doing. Thanks again, folks, and a happy New Years to you all. 

Trenton


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Sep 22, 2006)

Is it too early to start thinking about this again? 
Will there be a giveaway organised for 2006?

Just asking early so I can plan what to give away this year, and buy the items, in plenty of time.

Nigel.


----------



## Bror Jace (Sep 22, 2006)

I just placed an order for 20 flashlights from DAE, mostly 1AA, 2AA and 3AAA lights. I'll be giving away several of these for Christmas this year.

I'm not sure I apprecaite the big-buck lights but I'm _sure_ none of my friends or family do. LED lights are still new to most people and when they first see that blue glow, they are impressed ... even if the light cost less than $15. This might hold true for the next year or so but after that LEDs will become commonplace. I might as well give them as gifts while they're still seen as a novelty. 

Assuming I get the order within 3 weeks, I also plan on giving two of the smaller LED lights (1AA - 12 LED Ghost II) to my niece and nephew for use while trick or treating.


----------



## ksbman (Sep 25, 2006)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> Is it too early to start thinking about this again?
> Will there be a giveaway organised for 2006?


I will do this again this year (#4).


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2006)

ksbman said:


> I will do this again this year (#4).


 
You are the man! :rock: 

I have been fortunate enough to be able to give this year. Where do we sign up?


----------



## LightHearted (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm happy to say that since I am no longer a student (finally got a full time teaching job!), I will be able to contribute to this wonderful annual effort. Because of the generosity of the people who contributed to this thread in years past, I received a few really nice lights that helped me along on the road to flashoholism. Gotta spread the love!


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 15, 2006)

ksbman said:


> I will do this again this year (#4).


Maybe we should start a little earlier this year. My lights almost did not make it on time last year.


----------



## Concept (Oct 16, 2006)

I think this is such a generous thing to do. Good on you ksbman for organizing such an event.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 2, 2006)

I just put in an order to Lighthound today, so my giveaway light for 2006 will be with me, and ready to send out in plenty of time. 

:rock:


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope its not too late, I would like to be considered for this giveaway..I just got into flashlights but I do not have much money to spend on them I am currently unemployeed...Right now I work out of my home buying thigns on ebay and reselling them to pay the bills...I own a Brinkman maxifre LX, a minimag, and I just spent the last of my monye on a MagLED...lol but I am broke again and any pennies I can scrape together will be gouing towards christmas gifts for the family...I hope I qualify...Thanks!

p.s I am not very picky about which light I will get (if I am even elligable) since there are so many good flashlights out there, but if possible I would love to try a good surefire! I have an old beatup 8X but I can't use it because I have the rechargable battery pack but no charger...


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 2, 2006)

can i be in this again this year? im still broke and still in highschool. but this is finally my last year. hopefully when i go on into college i can start donating lights instead of getting them. thanks to you all.


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 3, 2006)

Am i still eligible? the G2 i said i was getting....well, that didnt work out.

--neg


----------



## WNG (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow, CPF is a great place!
I missed last year's event. I would love to be selected for this year drawing. Please PM me to gauge my eligibility. I don't want to reveal my personal situation so publicly.

Thanks.


----------

